# Wie ermittle ich Zeichenanzahl in einem gemischten String?



## Reth (10. Nov 2004)

Hallo allerseits,

wie kann ich in Java denn die Anzahl der wirklichen Zeichen in einem gemischten String ermitteln.

Also folgende Situation:

Ich bekomme als Wert eines RequestParameters einen String, der HTML Entities in der Form &#....; und normale Zeichen enthält.
Da letztere ja auch mal &# sein können, kann ich zum Zählen der eingegebenen Zeichen nicht indexOf("&#") nehmen.

Wie komme ich denn an die Anzahl wirklich eingegebener Zeichen?
Gibt es eine Dekodierroutine für die HTML Entities?

Danke schon mal
Ciao


----------



## Reth (10. Nov 2004)

Ich probiers mal mit dem hier vorgeschlagenen:

http://www.jguru.com/faq/view.jsp?EID=534375

und werde stupide den String durchlaufen und alles was zwischen &# und ; steht als Unicodezeichen zu interpretieren.
Wenn die Interpretation fehlschlägt, werden die Zwischenteile als normale Zeichen gezählt, ansonsten als ein Unicodezeichen.


----------



## Grizzly (10. Nov 2004)

Ich würde mal in der API der Java 2 Enterprise Edition nachschauen. Vielleicht findest Du dort etwas entsprechendes.


----------

